# BASS TOURNAMENT (Quarterfinal 3): Borg vs Kipnis



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Kim Borg, Finland, 1919-2000 (defeated Pape 18-0)






Alexander Kipnis, Ukraine, 1891-1978 (defeated Moll 13-2)






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Once again, I can't resist the sheer beauty and richness of Borg's voice. I mean, that low note at 1:14? How did they record that without the equipment not just melting from the sound?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Such superb singing from both gentlemen. It'll have to come down, mostly, to a preference for one timbre over the other. Like BachIsBest, I just love the sound of Borg's voice, and he is slightly more solid at the very bottom than Kipnis.

This is a fun piece, by the way. I'm realizing that I've never listened to this opera as a whole.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm out of my comfort zone and have complete lack of knowledge so, once again, I allow my ears and heart to speak for me and they say Kim Borg. I prefer the round sound to his voice and he handles that low note with aplomb.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

*I went for Kim in this one.* The reasons: 1. He he singing somehow more brilliant and it seems that he has a wider range in his voice. 2. (more important) Both of the singers have some problems with the German language (logic) But Herr Kipnis has ALSO a very Russian (East European) accent which is not very suitable for a German Oper or Operette... Close fight this one. Thanks!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Dimace said:


> But Herr Kipnis has ALSO a very Russian (East European) accent


Kipnis' accent was Ukrainian; IIRC, the Russians criticized him for it. It probably didn't help that he was Jewish....


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Borg has a beautiful voice, but I thought Kipnis invested his interpretation with greater character. BTW, as a relative opera neophyte who is really enjoying these comparisons as instructive lessons in the art of singing, could I request that you name the opera from which the arias were taken each time in the initial post? It’s not a big pain for me to do a bit of research each time, but it’d be nice to know, as I had never even heard of this particular opera and composer, and sometimes the video titles do not tell all. Thanks!


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Borg has a beautiful voice, but I thought Kipnis invested his interpretation with greater character. BTW, as a relative opera neophyte who is really enjoying these comparisons as instructive lessons in the art of singing, could I request that you name the opera from which the arias were taken each time in the initial post? It's not a big pain for me to do a bit of research each time, but it'd be nice to know, as I had never even heard of this particular opera and composer, and sometimes the video titles do not tell all. Thanks!


Sure, I can do that


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> Sure, I can do that


And maybe the date recorded so we can get an idea if it was early voice or late voice.
(say, we're a demanding bunch, aren't we? But always grateful to you.) :tiphat:


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

I find it really hard to choose between these two as well. Borg shows less strain on his top and bottom notes, but Kipnis has an incredible sound in the middle that is hard to ignore. Each has a different interpretation that makes sense and serves the piece well. Will have to come back later and listen again.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't know this piece at all, but both basses sing it wonderfully well. I really find it hard to choose between them. If pushed, I guess I'd go for Borg because of his more sonorous low notes, but really there's very little in it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I didn't know this piece at all, but both basses sing it wonderfully well. I really find it hard to choose between them. If pushed, I guess I'd go for Borg because of his more sonorous low notes, but really there's very little in it.


Sounds as if you've overlooked this opera too. I think it's one of those German Romantic operas that gets performed in German-speaking countries and nowhere else. I actually used to have it in my collection (Gottlob Frick in the bass role, I think) but never listened to it. Shame on me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Sounds as if you've overlooked this opera too. I think it's one of those German Romantic operas that gets performed in German-speaking countries and nowhere else. I actually used to have it in my collection (Gottlob Frick in the bass role, I think) but never listened to it. Shame on me.


I have Wunderlich singing a tenor aria, which is really beautiful, but that's all I know of it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I have Wunderlich singing a tenor aria, which is really beautiful, but that's all I know of it.


He may be the tenor in the complete recording I had (EMI, I think). That's two strong cast members at least. Seems worth investigating.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

That would be this one.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> That would be this one.


This is the recording I have, but I don't listen to the opera much...

I'm a huge Kipnis fan and I prefer his voice over Borg's. That said, this wasn't his key rep and he lacks the deft lightness of touch needed to make this comic piece work. Therefore my vote goes to Borg because despite preferring Kipnis' _voice_, I prefer Borg's _singing_.

N.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Late to the party, but would add my vote for Kim Borg all the same. Lighter performance and some heavy-duty low notes!


----------

